# Leaking



## tbrock (Jul 30, 2010)

I built my 2nd ever fountain pen last night. It is a Gold Ti Baron. Everything went well, the pen looks good, but when I went to use it this morning there was leakage. Did I do something wrong, is this common? Ideas please


----------



## JBCustomPens (Jul 30, 2010)

Where is it leaking from? Is it a cartridge or a converter?


----------



## tbrock (Jul 30, 2010)

it is a cartridge and I am not sure where it is leaking. I left the plastic sleeve over the nib and when I took the cap off, there was ink inside the sleeve


----------



## JBCustomPens (Jul 30, 2010)

What exactly does the nib look like? Is the end of the nib soaked in ink? Also, is the feed misaligned with the nib?


----------



## Crickett (Jul 30, 2010)

Correct me if I'm wrong but won't the plastic sleeve will act as a wick and draw the ink out of the nib ... I'm assuming the plastic sleeve is the one that comes on the nib when you purchase the kit.


----------



## wolftat (Jul 30, 2010)

Crickett said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but won't the plastic sleeve will act as a wick and draw the ink out of the nib ... I'm assuming the plastic sleeve is the one that comes on the nib when you purchase the kit.


 Sounds about right to me.
 I would clean it up and see if the leak is gone.


----------

